# workers comp



## extremewoodwork (May 2, 2009)

Can anyone tell me what happens if a tree company does not have wc and an employee of theirs is seriously injured on a customers property. Can the customer be held liable for simply hiring a company that does not have workers comp?


----------



## tomtrees58 (May 2, 2009)

yes its a open door just like some one playing ball on your property tom trees


----------



## extremewoodwork (May 3, 2009)

Thanks for your reply, it was just confirmed by the TCIA website. My rates have gone up from 10.3% to 38.3% due to someone in the insurance quote department checking the wrong box. Really sucks for a four year old company trying to survive in a struggling economy.


----------



## Henry111 (May 4, 2009)

extremewoodwork said:


> Thanks for your reply, it was just confirmed by the TCIA website. My rates have gone up from 10.3% to 38.3% due to someone in the insurance quote department checking the wrong box. Really sucks for a four year old company trying to survive in a struggling economy.



I hear ya brother. Got comp in my second year with first employee $30 on every $100. MY comp got as high as $800 per month. And now it is impossible, I have no employees. 3 yrs of that was enough for me. GOOD LUCK.


----------

